# Anyone want to critique my Oberhasli doe?



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Here's my dry yearling Oberhasli doe, Sadie Mae. Any thoughts on her conformation?






Thanks in advance!

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, LaManchas, Nubians, and Recorded Grades for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Nice doe!

Cons:
~lacks brisket
~I think I see a slight toe out in the front
~could use more depth, but it should come with age
~I'd like to see more strength and power in her hind end
~Smoother blending from the wither into the neck

Pros:
~Long neck
~Lean neck
~Smoothly blended from the neck into the shoulders
~Smoothly blended from the neck into the brisket
~sharp withers
~Level topline
~Strong topline
~Strong chine
~Uphill
~long body
~Long rump
~Fairly level rump
~Good angulation to rear legs
~Strong pasterns
~pinbones parallel with hocks


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice looking girl 

Pros:
-Long muzzle
-Long jaw
-Strong jaw
-Muzzle looks broad
-Clean throat latch
-Clean, feminine neck
-Good brisket
-Clean withers
-Neck blends smoothly into withers
-Neck blends smoothly into brisket
-Good shoulder assembly
-Good chest floor
-Good spring of ribs
-Lots of capacity in barrel
-Long, level topline
-Tight elbows
-Good straight legs
-Long cannon bones
-Nice incurve to thigh
-Nice back legs
-Good rear pasterns
-Uphill
-Nice dairy character
-Clean, feminine appearance
-Rump angle is fairly good


Cons:
-Lower back jaw is a little course ( or is she chewing cud?)
-Neck could be a bit longer
-Could have more depth in rear barrel
-Could have more depth in heart girth
-Fore pasterns are a tad long
-Does she toe out a bit in fore?
-Could have a bit more power in hindquarters
-Rump is a bit short
-Shoulder blends nicely into barrel


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Haha, you beat me, Margaret! :lol: (BY 3 MINUTES!!!) But I think we got that girl covered nicely


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone! She might toe out a tiny bit in the fore. She isn't chewing her cud. So I do know she is very "hocky". Will this improve at all once she has a udder? Thanks!

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, LaManchas, Nubians, and Recorded Grades for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's lovely. I like her nice long, elegant neck, strong, level topline, long rump, legs look clean, though I would like to see those front legs more underneath her withers. They look a tad too far forward. Really a clean, correct, good looking doe though. :thumb:


----------

